
Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak quits Facebook over data abuse scandal - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/apple-steve-wozniak-delete-facebook-quit-data-breach-social-media-a8296071.html
======
joshstrange
Sigh... Why is this even news? I really don't care about individuals leaving
FB especially when they have no connection to FB other than being a user. It's
not like Woz was some power-FB user AFAIK.

~~~
kbenson
On the one hand, it's only news because it allows the media to continue the
narrative they want, which is that Facebook is in trouble.

On the other hand, any publicity about well known (if only by most people
through association) leaving not only reinforces the narrative but likely
bolsters the reality as it effects people's opinion, so it's important in it's
own right because of that.

Not as important as some Kardashian publicly quitting the platform, but
important for the same reasons. Public individuals have some small (or large)
level of influence over public opinion.

------
jdlyga
Wozniak used Facebook? That's a surprise to me. Is Richard Stallman on there
too?

~~~
geodel
Well I thought he was working at FB and hence leaving FB was news.

~~~
amyjess
Yeah, the use of the word "quits" implies employment. When I saw this article,
I thought "Wait, I didn't even know he was working there".

------
odammit
I thought Woz had gotten a job there. Maybe “deactivated” is a better word.

------
return1
I wonder if facebook will retaliate after this massive wave of negative press
passes. I mean it's the media bad-mouthing another medium, so in a sense it's
anti-competitive.

------
uasnew
Awesome :)

------
iggg
As someone who has not used facebook in years, this drama is getting
ridiculously annoying. I wish hacker news had filters like 4chan.

